
The world’s top performers prove talent has nothing to do with success (2016) - Priem19
https://qz.com/707205/successful-people-dont-have-natural-talent-they-have-something-thats-much-more-important/
======
rowanG077
The article makes no case that talent has nothing to do with success. It just
repeatedly states it with no reference or anything. Just repeating a statement
doesn't make it true.

------
fuzzfactor
>We need to spread the word that with the right sort of practice, pretty much
anyone can develop incredible abilities.

And not lose appreciation of how amazingly incredible it can be when someone
like Newton or Mozart comes along and puts in the right kind of practice
themself.

